# PX4 Storm 9mm?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I am considering one of these guns, I have shot one and love everything about it. I went to genitron for some comparos against other 9mms, and they list two types of this gun. Type F and Type G. What's the difference? Is one striker fired and the other da/sa? I want the da/sa.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck finding one in the Type G model from a dealer. Normally you will find them in Type F for the general public, and G's are normally reserved for LE', but you can find them occasionally. The only difference between the two is that the "G" model only has a decocker, no safety,(i.e. the safety lever springs back up into the firing position automatically after decocking) as opposed to the safety lever staying down(i.e. safety) on the "F" model. The Storms only come as hammered fired, so, no striker fired Storms.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I want the safety actually. I know most people don't but I prefer a gun with a manual safety.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

new guy said:


> Thanks for the info. I want the safety actually. I know most people don't but I prefer a gun with a manual safety.


I have 2, wonderful pistols BTW. Bought one and had to get another.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a type "f" full size 9mm and love it.

As everyone else says, "go to the range and try out a few". My buddy has an 92FS that he wants to get rid of for $400, thinking of picking that one up as well.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

The PX4 compact is one of my carry guns. I have a Beretta Cougar which I really liked so much that I got the Storm. The rotating barrel really decreases the recoil.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

been shooting a couple newly purchased 40 subcompact px4's. zero problems


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

PX4 Compact, here. One of my EDC alternatives. Shoots straight (straighter than me), and soft. With the new recoil spring set, it throws the brass about 3-4 ft, and hasn't had an FTE, or FTF in over 500 rounds. (JXC9F21)


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife and I both have the PX4 Storm 9mm in compact version.. love them.. 1000's through them and never had a failure.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the sc in 9 mm and have fired countless rounds theu it, never any type of failure, and it never fails to hit where im aiming!!


----------



## 2ndAmendNut (Oct 13, 2011)

I have (and carry) the Px4 Compact. It's the one gun I will never trade/sell. I love it and highly recommend it!


----------



## majulook (Mar 16, 2013)

I have and carry a PX4 9mm full size. I bought it a while ago, and it has become my new favorite.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, this will definitely be my next handgun. My boss just bought the 45 storm and he loves it. Says the recoil is about like that of his M&P Pro 9mm. I actually have the pellet PX4 Storm that I have had a couple years now. I know, it's just a pellet gun but on days when I can't get to the range I go out in the backyard and shoot 6" targets from 15 and 20'. I am pretty good with it so hopefully some of that will transfer over to the real thing.


----------

